
Pandemic could trigger a spiral of disasters – if we let it - Kaibeezy
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/article-a-potential-spiral-of-global-crises-looms-but-there-is-hope/
======
Kaibeezy
_A lasting collapse in economic growth, then, is the worst thing that could
happen. Not only would it ruin the lives of millions of vulnerable people who
were already in precarious straits, but it would starve us of the ability to
make the investments needed to prevent the next big crisis, whether it’s
epidemiological or ecological._

